# Trend Micro 2008 Not Updating



## ADSpete (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Guys
I have recently purchased Trend Micro PC-cillin internet secruity Pro for an xp OS with SP2 and it has been giving me lots of trouble when it trys to update. When it begins the update it connects to the server, down loads the updates and then says "unable to update your protection. Make sure your internet connection works before trying again." There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with my internet connection. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Frustrated Newbie
ADSpete.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

there are two things that come to mind.

1. uninstall and reinstall trendmicro. maybe a corrupt installation.
2. temporarily disable the firewall. just long enough to determine if that is the culprit.

after that, if it still doesn't work right, call them. they are a reputable company, and will try to fix you up.


----------



## chykyger (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi ADSpete,
I spoke to someone on Trend Micro Support Chat. There is a Hotfix patch to be installed. 

Download it from: ftp://ftpuser:[email protected]/tis_160_win_en_patch_sffnup1645.ex

Rename it as "tis_160_win_en_patch_sffnup1645.exe". Then install the patch & try updating your Trend Micro again after that.

It worked for me (I'm using Vista) & a friend who's using XP. It should work for you too.


----------



## ADSpete (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. All good.

ADSpete


----------



## katamberg (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trend Micro 2008 Not Updating*

chykyger,
how do you open the patch after download? I have the same problem so thought I would try your suggestion but will not open unless I specify a program to open it????


----------



## ottodude21 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trend Micro 2008 Not Updating*

I'm having the same problem on my laptop. Where do you install the patch? When i downloaded the patch the file extension read ".ex" not ".exe". Is that right? Thanks


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trend Micro 2008 Not Updating*



chykyger said:


> Rename it as "tis_160_win_en_patch_sffnup1645.*exe*". Then install the patch & try updating your Trend Micro again after that.


----------



## ottodude21 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trend Micro 2008 Not Updating*

haha oops realized i didn't rename it .exe Feel like an idiot.....Do any of you know of a patch for TMIS 2007? I have a vista computer with TMIS 2007 giving me the same response during update. Tried the 08' patch on the vista for kicks and of coarse it didn't install. But worth a try i guess. thanks OD


----------



## sass (Feb 4, 2008)

chykyger said:


> Hi ADSpete,
> I spoke to someone on Trend Micro Support Chat. There is a Hotfix patch to be installed.
> 
> Download it from: ftp://ftpuser:[email protected]/tis_160_win_en_patch_sffnup1645.ex
> ...


Oh dear.
I just tried downloading that patch & got the following error message:
"The system cannot find the file specified"

...what now!? :4-dontkno


----------



## easyc (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldn't get that FTP download to work, but I did find the file 

*Mod's note:

Sorry, but hosted files whose links are not from the vendor should not be shared here*

And it seems to have done the trick. It needs admin rights to run.
Clive


----------

